# Invision Power Board



## vivishka (May 12, 2005)

I am struggling with IPB and hoped some of you people could help me.  Whilst browsing my IPB forum, when I click to go to another page I have to login again. Any ideas why this is??


----------



## gR3iF (May 12, 2005)

your cookie management? for stay loged in u have to allow cookies


----------



## vivishka (May 12, 2005)

i am allowing cookies, it does this both at home and at college


----------



## W1zzard (May 12, 2005)

do you have the cookie domain set right?


----------

